# Pregnant cat



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey! So my beautiful cat is pregnant and we are so excited ! I think she is close to giving birth but I am not sure she has chose her nesting place (which is easily accessible to me to help if needed) she goes there and sleeps most of the day but at night sleeps beside my in my bed. (We have been given an estimated due date by the vet she escaped once so I’m aware of when they were conceived I was lead to believe she had been spayed by a close friend who gave her to me I have a lot of experience and knowledge in regards to cats) She’s still eating loads her tummy looks like it’s dropped as it’s gone from a round shape to just a big mass she’s became very affectionate with me and won’t let me touch her tummy now. I have seen kittens moving for about a week now in her tummy. I’ve done a lot of googling and spoke to people who have had kittens as well as the vet but I just wondered what were peoples experiences with their cats pre labour? It all just fascinates me and would be great to get some more insight.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

One bit of insight you might have missed is that if things go wrong and you need the emergency vet be prepared for a very big bill. £4k is possible for an out-of-hours c-section. Mine last year for a nasty post-partum infection was almost £2k, and I lost all the kittens. 

Read the excellent articles at iCatCare, but bear in mind that cats can't read and are individuals:

https://icatcare.org/advice/?per_page=12&categories=cat-pregnancy-birth

Finally, she can get pregnant again very soon after delivery. You don't mention her being part of a registered pedigree breeding program, hopefully you will spay her after this litter. She should be kept in from now until then.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Unfortunately last year my friends cat had to go through this so she warned me about the possibility of this already and I have seemed advice the vet had discussed it with me prior too. Thank you for the advice though.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> Unfortunately last year my friends cat had to go through this so she warned me about the possibility of this already and I have seemed advice the vet had discussed it with me prior too. Thank you for the advice though.


Your friend's cat (and emotions and wallet) only went through this last year as your friend choose to let her get pregnant - I'm assuming neither are planned matings as there seems to be some lack of clarity about the due date.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

No it wasn’t planned my cat escaped one day I got her back and a few weeks later I took her to the vet and found out she had got pregnant. So I am aware of the date she became pregnant and also have a due date I will also be keeping the kittens as the vet has said she is having 2. I will also be getting her spayed once kittens are weaned etc so this doesn’t happen again. The person who gave me the cat led me to believe she had already had this done. My friends cat was a planned pregnancy but I’ve saw quite a lot of people on these forums pass judgement and make assumptions without completely being aware of the situation and at the end of the day I didn’t come here to be judged I simply came to find out about others peoples journeys during an exciting adventure of their cats birth.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> I simply came to find out about others peoples journeys during an exciting adventure of their cats birth.


While experienced breeders will offer advice, most don't find byb's exciting in the least.

Any cat let out while entire should be swiftly off to the vet for spaying upon return, not waiting until it's too late in the pregnancy to do anything.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> <snip>
> My friends cat was a planned pregnancy but I've saw quite a lot of people on these forums pass judgement and make assumptions without completely being aware of the situation and at the end of the day I didn't come here to be judged I simply came to find out about others peoples journeys during an exciting adventure of their cats birth.


There really is only one circumstance to justify planned feline pregnancies - breeding kittens that can be registered, and attempting to produce good examples.

Remember that terror and fear are fairly close to excitement.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

No idea what byb means. You should read the thread properly if your going to criticise. The cat escaped and was only out for about 2 hours so I didn’t think anything of it. I was led to believe she had been spayed so not only did I think she couldn’t get pregnant in two hours but I also believed she had been spayed hence why I never took her to the vet immediately after she returned. Again I’m not here to have people judge me I just came to ask for peoples journeys  have a nice day


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Doreenthecat said:


> No it wasn't planned my cat escaped one day I got her back and a few weeks later I took her to the vet and found out she had got pregnant. So I am aware of the date she became pregnant and also have a due date I will also be keeping the kittens as the vet has said she is having 2. I will also be getting her spayed once kittens are weaned etc so this doesn't happen again. The person who gave me the cat led me to believe she had already had this done. My friends cat was a planned pregnancy but I've saw quite a lot of people on these forums pass judgement and make assumptions without completely being aware of the situation and at the end of the day I didn't come here to be judged I simply came to find out about others peoples journeys during an exciting adventure of their cats birth.


There is no 'situation', there is literally no need for people to keep producing more moggies, & as someone who grew up around the ferals in Riyadh & witnessed the horrors of a cat dying during a birth or having a stillborn litter I can honestly say that it can be very far from an 'exciting adventure'.

People rightly pass judgement due to the sheer number of people coming onto the forum with pregnant moggies (almost always at the convenient point where a spay is no longer a viable option).

When you consider that those joining forums are just a small percentage of the total number of people natiowide who have 'accidentally' allowed their animal to become pregnant, coupled with rescues full of cats of all ages, it's impossible not to see that there is a problem of too many cats being born.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

read my replies. feel like a parrot repeating myself


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Doreenthecat said:


> No idea what byb means. You should read the thread properly if your going to criticise. The cat escaped and was only out for about 2 hours so I didn't think anything of it. I was led to believe she had been spayed so not only did I think she couldn't get pregnant in two hours but I also believed she had been spayed hence why I never took her to the vet immediately after she returned. Again I'm not here to have people judge me I just came to ask for peoples journeys  have a nice day


If we sound judging, it is only out of welfare for your cat as there are so many unwanted kittens in the world and so many queens who go through terrible labours. Your female would have been desperate to get out to mate as she was on heat. As you say, though, you did think she'd be neutered, but you didn't explain this initally. Unfortunately, we get so many new members coming on the forum who this has happened to. Not because they thought their cat was neutered, but the reasons are "I don't believe in neutering" or "I wanted her to have kittens" or people who are "BYB", which just means "back yard breeders". Basically, people who are uncaring and just carelessly let their poor queens breed litter after litter with no thought of the cat or kittens welfare. We're not judging you, but we are on our guard because of so many people who don't care and we urge you to get your female neutered as soon as it is appropriate for her.

BUT, what's done is done, it can't be undone. I have no experience of cats giving birth, so I will leave it to those who do. It would be nice if you would hang around, and despite our reservations about your cat having kittens, we all do love to see them.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

simplysardonic said:


> There is no 'situation', there is literally no need for people to keep producing more moggies, & as someone who grew up around the ferals in Riyadh & witnessed the horrors of a cat dying during a birth or having a stillborn litter I can honestly say that it can be very far from an 'exciting adventure'.
> 
> People rightly pass judgement due to the sheer number of people coming onto the forum with pregnant moggies (almost always at the convenient point where a spay is no longer a viable option).
> 
> When you consider that those joining forums are just a small percentage of the total number of people natiowide who have 'accidentally' allowed their animal to become pregnant, coupled with rescues full of cats of all ages, it's impossible not to see that there is a problem of too many cats being born.


To be fair, the OP did say she was lead to believe the cat had been neutered. Although I do agree that it's not something to call an "exciting adventure".

edit: I think the OP is aware now that we don't think it's acceptable to allow females to breed, so can people just now offer advice for her to prepare for the cats labour and what to expect, etc.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Doreenthecat said:


> read my replies. feel like a parrot repeating myself


Please do not take these replies personally. They are the same to everybody who joins this forum in the same predicament. I can see you are not to blame for your situation so please do not leave. I say this simply because, if I look back to my first litter born in 1990, I can assure you it was not in the least exciting despite being planned for over three years. As has already been said, things can go terribly wrong or even just need experienced advice to solve any problems that arise. Even though the birth was reasonably uneventful I was very glad I had a mentor.

I don't want to worry you unduly but please stay around in case you need advice because it sounds as though you have nobody to ask who really knows how to deal with the many little hitches possible in the birth and the days after.

Good luck.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Doreenthecat said:


> read my replies. feel like a parrot repeating myself


Added after the initial reply wasn't full of shared excitement, sorry for being cynical.

Did you not think to ask the previous owner for evidence of the spay, a receipt or contact info for the vet that spayed her? Or notice your cat calling?

I hope her pregnancy goes smoothly & without complications.

I'm out.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

I understand I didn’t explain the situation fully to begin with however that’s why people shouldn’t be so quick to judge others as they are not aware of the situation and even when I did explain it people were still passing judgement without actually reading what I wrote. I understand people choose to breed cats for wrong reasons etc but I myself grew up with 7 cats in my home and my sister has 5 (all rescued and spayed) I will definitely be sticking around and hopefully get some people giving me some birthing experiences as it’s really helpful not just to me but others too


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

QOTN said:


> Please do not take these replies personally. They are the same to everybody who joins this forum in the same predicament. I can see you are not to blame for your situation so please do not leave. I say this simply because, if I look back to my first litter born in 1990, I can assure you it was not in the least exciting despite being planned for over three years. As has already been said, things can go terribly wrong or even just need experienced advice to solve any problems that arise. Even though the birth was reasonably uneventful I was very glad I had a mentor.
> 
> I don't want to worry you unduly but please stay around in case you need advice because it sounds as though you have nobody to ask who really knows how to deal with the many little hitches possible in the birth and the days after.
> 
> Good luck.


I have a lot of experience with cats growing up and a lot of friends and family who have cats too and prior to getting my cat I done a lot of research etc when I found out she was pregnant I started googling everything asking friends family and vets for advice and information and haven't stopped since so I'm aware of the things that could go wrong I may not be clued up on every single situation but am very aware things can go wrong and altough it could be made not exciting due to these things I am very much excited about this journey because although things might go wrong things might also go great


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> Added after the initial reply wasn't full of shared excitement, sorry for being cynical.
> 
> Did you not think to ask the previous owner for evidence of the spay, a receipt or contact info for the vet that spayed her? Or notice your cat calling?
> 
> ...


yes the day I picked up the cat we had agreed for all her paperwork to be handed over to me however the previous owner said they could not find the paperwork and would post it. I agreed and apparently it was lost in the post. The person I got the cat from was a friend so I had no reason to doubt their words. There was no "calling" she was quite content inside and seemed happy then that day she just took her chance and ran out when I got her back in she was fine and wasn't trying to get out again. I then noticed a change in her nipples so took her straight to the vet


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jackie C said:


> so can people just now offer advice


I can't begin to count the number of would-be long-term members who are scared away, but I could name many. And whatever one thinks, there are ways of saying things (as in, it's not what you say, it's the way that you say it). It happened to me shortly after I joined (a completely innocuous post I made in the dog section); I could not believe the belittling, patronising comments, one especially arrogant one (whom I have fortunately not seen for some time now).
@Doreenthecat: assuming this thread stays open (!!) please stay around, there are plenty people here who can help you if you need it! Let us know how things go.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Doreenthecat said:


> I have a lot of experience with cats growing up and a lot of friends and family who have cats too and prior to getting my cat I done a lot of research etc when I found out she was pregnant I started googling everything asking friends family and vets for advice and information and haven't stopped since so I'm aware of the things that could go wrong I may not be clued up on every single situation but am very aware things can go wrong and altough it could be made not exciting due to these things I am very much excited about this journey because although things might go wrong things might also go great


I hope you are right, but bear in mind, google is not the fount of all knowledge and, in cat breeding, even when you have done it for years, there is still a lot to learn. It is entirely possible vets and family may not know everything.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

QOTN said:


> I hope you are right, but bear in mind, google is not the fount of all knowledge and, in cat breeding, even when you have done it for years, there is still a lot to learn. It is entirely possible vets and family may not know everything.


If you read my post I said I had asked vets friends family members not just google but you sid read that as the second part of your message is talking about how they all don't know everything but again if you read my message properly you would see that I also wrote I may not know absolutely everything but I haven't gone into this blind. This isn't what my post is about anyway so unsure why you are saying these things but have a good day anyway


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Calvine said:


> I can't begin to count the number of would-be long-term members who are scared away, but I could name many. And whatever one thinks, there are ways of saying things (as in, it's not what you say, it's the way that you say it). It happened to me shortly after I joined (a completely innocuous post I made in the dog section); I could not believe the belittling, patronising comments, one especially arrogant one (whom I have fortunately not seen for some time now).
> @Doreenthecat: assuming this thread stays open (!!) please stay around, there are plenty people here who can help you if you need it! Let us know how things go.


Thank you so so much for your message ! First nice one I've had without being questioned or judged I completely agree it's all about how people say things as a new member it is very disheartening as I didn't come to ask about what I was doing and if I was doing it right or for right or wrong reasons I came to ask about people cat pre labour experiences I've read a lot online but it's always great getting other people's experiences as well but I guess unfortunately people haven't read my initial post right so have decided to change what it's actually about  thank you for your kind words and I will definitely be updating everyone on her little journey!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Doreenthecat said:


> If you read my post I said I had asked vets friends family members not just google but you sid read that as the second part of your message is talking about how they all don't know everything but again if you read my message properly you would see that I also wrote I may not know absolutely everything but I haven't gone into this blind. This isn't what my post is about anyway so unsure why you are saying these things but have a good day anyway


Please believe me when I protest that I am not stupid. I was only concerned, as were others replying, that your 'excitement' might conceal unrealistic expectations. I am glad you are prepared for everything and I will avoid annoying you further.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> Thank you so so much for your message ! First nice one I've had without being questioned or judged I completely agree it's all about how people say things as a new member it is very disheartening as I didn't come to ask about what I was doing and if I was doing it right or for right or wrong reasons I came to ask about people cat pre labour experiences I've read a lot online but it's always great getting other people's experiences as well but I guess unfortunately people haven't read my initial post right so have decided to change what it's actually about  thank you for your kind words and I will definitely be updating everyone on her little journey!


Have you worked out when her due date is? (Or maybe you mentioned it and I missed it). Can you remember when she went out?

ETA Sorry, missed one of your posts.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> read my replies. feel like a parrot repeating myself


Read the answers. 


Doreenthecat said:


> yes the day I picked up the cat we had agreed for all her paperwork to be handed over to me however the previous owner said they could not find the paperwork and would post it. I agreed and apparently it was lost in the post. The person I got the cat from was a friend so I had no reason to doubt their words. There was no "calling" she was quite content inside and seemed happy then that day she just took her chance and ran out when I got her back in she was fine and wasn't trying to get out again. I then noticed a change in her nipples so took her straight to the vet


Sadly 'losing' the paperwork is a classic way people end up with a pregnant cat. If a 'friend' did that to me they wouldn't be a friend any more.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

QOTN said:


> Please believe me when I protest that I am not stupid. I was only concerned, as were others replying, that your 'excitement' might conceal unrealistic expectations. I am glad you are prepared for everything and I will avoid annoying you further.


I at no point said you were stupid so protest away. I'm sure if everyone took the time to read what I wrote to many others they would see that I am more than aware that it hints can go wrong however there's no point in being negative about it so instead I will be excited until given a reason not to be. I have not gone into this off a whim it was an accident and that's nothing to do with what my post is about. Fab, have a good day


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> Read the answers.
> 
> Sadly 'losing' the paperwork is a classic way people end up with a pregnant cat. If a 'friend' did that to me they wouldn't be a friend any more.


they aren't a friend anymore to me not just due to "losing paperwork" but due to lying to me about the cat being spayed in the first place


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Calvine said:


> Have you worked out when her due date is? (Or maybe you mentioned it and I missed it). Can you remember when she went out?


Yeah we have a due date she's only been out once and I took her to the vet when I noticed signs of pregnancy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> swiftly off to the vet for spaying upon return


If OP thought the cat was spayed, maybe she didn't think it necessary.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadly it seems lots of people 'thought she was spayed' or are 'told she was spayed'. It's a recurring theme.

There seems to be a lot of people with a compulsion to lie about this, and they're often friends and/or family I notice which makes it even more peculiar!


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Calvine said:


> If OP thought the cat was spayed, maybe she didn't think it necessary.


The other person had said they had taken it to be spayed  so it was a complete lie  it's ok though I'm looking forward to having some kittens to join my family


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

gskinner123 said:


> Sadly it seems lots of people 'thought she was spayed' or are 'told she was spayed'. It's a recurring theme.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of people with a compulsion to lie about this, and they're often friends and/or family I notice which makes it even more peculiar!


Exactly, I had been friends with this person for over 10 years! So I thought if they had lied they would know it would come back to bite them in the bum! However I did tell them the cat would be an indoor cat so they probably thought I'd never find out she wasn't spayed  safe to say that friendship is over but when I asked them about it they said she had definitely been spayed and it must have been a freak accident and she had magically gotten pregnant after being spayed but the kittens will be kept with me and join our family and will be given great life's


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll start by saying I'm not a cat owner, let alone a breeder so I can't help RE labour experiences.

These threads have a tendency to go on the same downward trajectory, and it would be nice if this one didn't.

@Doreenthecat , you do come across as a little naïve. There are a lot of things that can go wrong in pregnancy. Complications can and do arise, leading to emergency vets visits and potentially leading to the death of the queen and/or the kittens. An out of hours emergency spay will cost in the thousands, so you need to be prepared for that. You will also need to book in time off from work as it is my understanding that mum and kittens should not be left alone (experienced cat breeders will be able to advise on how long for). I'm not saying don't be excited, I'm just saying temper that excitement with a little caution.

I seem to spend a lot of time saying this, but threads and posts belong to the forum, which means everyone has the equal right to reply how they wish, unless it becomes personal and/or offensive, in which case, report it and one of us mods will have a look at it.

I can understand why you didn't rush your cat to the vet when she came back home, likely pregnant, as if I thought one of my dogs were spayed, I probably wouldn't have either, but I would have had my girl to the vet as soon as I suspected she might be pregnant. Still, it's done now.

There does seem to be a disturbing trend where people are being told/assuming their pets have been spayed and they turn out to be, not only intact, but pregnant too. A lot of vet blaming, too (not aimed at anyone in particular - just an observation of a theme).


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

@Doreenthecat I can appreciate that you want to hear of others experience of a potentially exciting event but on the whole the members of this forum want to warn people that cats having kittens may not be the experience they are anticipating. The posts may not be aimed at you in particular but it is a very emotive subject and if by posting as they have others can be deterred from letting their cats breed then it's a step in the right direction.
Words do not always come across well when printed rather than spoken but I know that several of the members who have posted on here will be the first to advise if things don't go as planned.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Doreenthecat said:


> Exactly, I had been friends with this person for over 10 years! So I thought if they had lied they would know it would come back to bite them in the bum! However I did tell them the cat would be an indoor cat so they probably thought I'd never find out she wasn't spayed  safe to say that friendship is over but when I asked them about it they said she had definitely been spayed and it must have been a freak accident and she had magically gotten pregnant after being spayed but the kittens will be kept with me and join our family and will be given great life's


Do they realise that it wouldn't be a freak accident but a happening worthy of huge religious and scientific interest?


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

LinznMilly said:


> I'll start by saying I'm not a cat owner, so I can't help RE labour experiences.
> 
> These threads have a tendency to go on the same downward trajectory, and it would be nice if this one didn't.
> 
> ...


Hello there I appreciate you've taken a lot of time to write this all out so I would appreciate if you read the whole thread to which you will realise I am not naive at all, have very much looked into a lot of things and seeked alot of advice i would really appreciate you not being patronising and read everything about my situation prior to passing judgment and calling me naive. I also said in my thread that as soon as I saw signs of pregnancy she was taken straight to the vet. I am aware anyone can post what they want but when I'm being questioned and judged and made to feel like an idiot when something has happened that is outwith my control I am of course going to defend myself. All I wanted to do was to come in here and get some different story's of cat birth but to be honest I'll probably be leaving this forum as all I've had is the complete opposite, being judged, assumptions made and made to feel clueless when actually I am very much informed. This situation has happened which I never expected I just wanted some friendly conversation with other cat owners.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

lymorelynn said:


> @Doreenthecat I can appreciate that you want to hear of others experience of a potentially exciting event but on the whole the members of this forum want to warn people that cats having kittens may not be the experience they are anticipating. The posts may not be aimed at you in particular but it is a very emotive subject and if by posting as they have others can be deterred from letting their cats breed then it's a step in the right direction.
> Words do not always come across well when printed rather than spoken but I know that several of the members who have posted on here will be the first to advise if things don't go as planned.
> 
> I understand what your saying however does that mean it's fair that when someone who does actually know what their doing gets their post ignored because others are trying to warn people etc ? Because that's exactly what's happened here


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Doreenthecat said:


> Hello there I appreciate you've taken a lot of time to write this all out so I would appreciate if you read the whole thread to which you will realise I am not naive at all, have very much looked into a lot of things and seeked alot of advice i would really appreciate you not being patronising and read everything about my situation prior to passing judgment and calling me naive. I also said in my thread that as soon as I saw signs of pregnancy she was taken straight to the vet. I am aware anyone can post what they want but when I'm being questioned and judged and made to feel like an idiot when something has happened that is outwith my control I am of course going to defend myself. All I wanted to do was to come in here and get some different story's of cat birth but to be honest I'll probably be leaving this forum as all I've had is the complete opposite, being judged, assumptions made and made to feel clueless when actually I am very much informed. This situation has happened which I never expected I just wanted some friendly conversation with other cat owners.


Oh, I have read your post and your replies. Reading and experience are two entirely different things. You can read every book in the world, think you're prepared, and then reality smacks you right in the face. Just ask any new puppy owner.

it wasn't my intention to be patronising.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

I grew up with 7 cats have witnessed cat births have also watched a lot of videos etc how more prepared can someone be ? So because I haven’t dealt with a cat pregnancy before I’m not prepared enough or know enough does that mean once she’s had them I am a professional ? I am definitely not naive I’m not a young girl and I didn’t come here looking for advice I came to ask about peoples story’s. I can see this forum isn’t for me and I shall seek out another forum where hopefully people are a bit more pleasant


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

gskinner123 said:


> Do they realise that it wouldn't be a freak accident but a happening worthy of huge religious and scientific interest?


Haha yes definitely ! But unfortunately when I took her t the vet they informed me she hadn't been spayed which was disappointing learning a long term friend had lied to me but hey ho! I'm EXCITEDDDDD. To grow my family and see my queen grow up with her babies and I'm gonna be a grandma so I can't complain haha xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If you do leave in search of in your words..." a forum where members are more pleasant" I hope they are also as willing and able to give excellent advice if you should find yourself in need.
Members on this forum have the welfare of all animals uppermost in mind but will always give advice when things go wrong which I hope for your cats sake doesn't happen .


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Doreenthecat said:


> Hello there I appreciate you've taken a lot of time to write this all out so I would appreciate if you read the whole thread to which you will realise I am not naive at all, have very much looked into a lot of things and seeked alot of advice i would really appreciate you not being patronising and read everything about my situation prior to passing judgment and calling me naive. I also said in my thread that as soon as I saw signs of pregnancy she was taken straight to the vet. I am aware anyone can post what they want but when I'm being questioned and judged and made to feel like an idiot when something has happened that is outwith my control I am of course going to defend myself. All I wanted to do was to come in here and get some different story's of cat birth but to be honest I'll probably be leaving this forum as all I've had is the complete opposite, being judged, assumptions made and made to feel clueless when actually I am very much informed. This situation has happened which I never expected I just wanted some friendly conversation with other cat owners.


I expect you will find similar reactions in most pet forums.



Doreenthecat said:


> Haha yes definitely ! But unfortunately when I took her t the vet they informed me she hadn't been spayed which was disappointing learning a long term friend had lied to me but hey ho! I'm EXCITEDDDDD. To grow my family* and see my queen grow up with her babies *and I'm gonna be a grandma so I can't complain haha xx


This is a kitten, having kittens? I am shocked the vet did not advise a spay abort. Different strokes I guess, but I cannot imagine being excited by such an event.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

buffie said:


> If you do leave in search of in your words..." a forum where members are more pleasant" I hope they are also as willing and able to give excellent advice if you should find yourself in need.
> Members on this forum have the welfare of all animals uppermost in mind but will always give advice when things go wrong which I hope for your cats sake doesn't happen .


I do believe the people hear have fantastic knowledge and would be able to give great advice in the case of something going wrong however If I had any concerns I would call the vet straight away before posting and waiting for help I did want to be part of this forum for advice once they are here but anything serious I would most definitely call her vet  I understand people are just putting across their opinions which everyone is entitled to however when people judge my actions without reading what I've wrote already it gets me down people are saying I should have took her to the vet at first signs of pregnancy which I have wrote multiple times in response saying I did exactly that and even prior to people saying that. People have said I should have got her spayed to which I've said I was led to believe she had been I feel like I'm just being questioned and made out that I have no idea what I'm doing. It's hard to know circumstances surrounding why Doreen is pregnant and I have answered everyone's questions etc yet I'm still being told my replies aren't good enough or I have done something wrong which I haven't. It really is a shame because I've been reading so many threads where people actually got great advice and support yet for some reason mine has gone the other way. Instead of coming and hearing experiences I've came and been challenged and brought down and it's not nice at all. My cat and kittens will be looked after with the upmost care I just wanted a friendly chat and to meet fellow cat mums but I can't change what people feel.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

lorilu said:


> I expect you will find similar reactions in most pet forums.
> 
> This is a kitten, having kittens? I am shocked the vet did not advise a spay abort. Different strokes I guess, but I cannot imagine being excited by such an event.


I am excited it's a new journey of course worried to an extent however I have great support and I am a very positive person so instead of worrying myself sick I am embracing it  this is the last thing I wanted and was completely unexpected but unfortunately that's life these things happen  my ex husbands mother is a vet also so she is on hand anytime to call and ask for any advice as well as having her own vet on hand.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

lorilu said:


> I expect you will find similar reactions in most pet forums.
> 
> This is a kitten, having kittens? I am shocked the vet did not advise a spay abort. Different strokes I guess, but I cannot imagine being excited by such an event.


She is also just over 1 year old so even though she's still classed as a kitten she isn't just a couple months old


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> <snip>
> I will also be keeping the kittens as the vet has said she is having 2.
> <snip>


This is not necessarily a good idea even if the vet was right about 2. Cats don't always like their kittens staying around, and even a cat that hates them going at 4 months might not like them as they mature, even if all are neutered.

I don't know how they decided there were 2, but even an X-Ray after skeletons have calcified can get it wrong.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> This is not necessarily a good idea even if the vet was right about 2. Cats don't always like their kittens staying around, and even a cat that hates them going at 4 months might not like them as they mature, even if all are neutered.
> 
> I don't know how they decided there were 2, but even an X-Ray after skeletons have calcified can get it wrong.


What's not a good idea?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> What's not a good idea?


Keeping all the kittens.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Well i will give a good story of a litter born healthy where all went well. Female was taken to stud and gave birth at 9 weeks, she had a nest made for her but she decided to nest under the blanket that my mum had whilst she was sat on the sofa. We were all watching telly until my mum exclaimed that there was a kitten on her foot!! We all thought she was going mad but upon closer inspection it became clear that there was in fact a kitten on her foot. She had four kittens who we named marshmallow smartie willow and hazel. They are now called marshipan willow lord-bentley-smartie-bear princess-mia-hazel. And the boys are huge and very handsome.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> This is not necessarily a good idea even if the vet was right about 2. Cats don't always like their kittens staying around, and even a cat that hates them going at 4 months might not like them as they mature, even if all are neutered.
> 
> I don't know how they decided there were 2, but even an X-Ray after skeletons have calcified can get it wrong.


The vet couldn't tell me how many she was having until


OrientalSlave said:


> Keeping all the kittens.


oh dear I just can't seem to do anything right on this forum. First people assume I'll be trying to find homes and tell me it might not work and that's how cats end up cmgetting out down and now that I've told people I'm keeping them that's not a good idea I'm not sure what I can do to make the people here happy but at the end of the day I'm not here to make people on here happy I'm just here to have a chat and share experiences


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Lunarags said:


> Well i will give a good story of a litter born healthy where all went well. Female was taken to stud and gave birth at 9 weeks, she had a nest made for her but she decided to nest under the blanket that my mum had whilst she was sat on the sofa. We were all watching telly until my mum exclaimed that there was a kitten on her foot!! We all thought she was going mad but upon closer inspection it became clear that there was in fact a kitten on her foot. She had four kittens who we named marshmallow smartie willow and hazel. They are now called marshipan willow lord-bentley-smartie-bear princess-mia-hazel. And the boys are huge and very handsome.


Wow ! Thank you for sharing your story this is the whole reason I made my thread  and what an amazing story at that! What a way to enter the world and amazing names! It just shows you you never know when it's going to happen ! And can happen right under your nose ! you must have been so excited and happy they were all healthy  x


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Doreenthecat said:


> Wow ! Thank you for sharing your story this is the whole reason I made my thread  and what an amazing story at that! What a way to enter the world and amazing names! It just shows you you never know when it's going to happen ! And can happen right under your nose ! you must have been so excited and happy they were all healthy  x


Yes definitely, most have gone smoothly for me i have only had one negative experience where we lost some of the litter, but as long as youre prepared IN CASE things go wrong, theres no need to worry too much. We have named harry potter themed a couple of times as well as aristocats and intend to go bellatrix potter themed for the next litter. Always have so much fun naming them


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Doreenthecat said:


> I do believe the people hear have fantastic knowledge and would be able to give great advice in the case of something going wrong however If I had any concerns I would call the vet straight away before posting and waiting for help I did want to be part of this forum for advice once they are here but anything serious I would most definitely call her vet  I understand people are just putting across their opinions which everyone is entitled to however when people judge my actions without reading what I've wrote already it gets me down people are saying I should have took her to the vet at first signs of pregnancy which I have wrote multiple times in response saying I did exactly that and even prior to people saying that. People have said I should have got her spayed to which I've said I was led to believe she had been I feel like I'm just being questioned and made out that I have no idea what I'm doing. It's hard to know circumstances surrounding why Doreen is pregnant and I have answered everyone's questions etc yet I'm still being told my replies aren't good enough or I have done something wrong which I haven't. It really is a shame because I've been reading so many threads where people actually got great advice and support yet for some reason mine has gone the other way. Instead of coming and hearing experiences I've came and been challenged and brought down and it's not nice at all. My cat and kittens will be looked after with the upmost care I just wanted a friendly chat and to meet fellow cat mums but I can't change what people feel.


Ok, it seems I did miss that you said you had taken the cat to the vet at the first sign of pregnancy. For that I'm sorry. Shame they didn't then suggest a spay abort.

Please don't take it personally. It really isn't. Like I said, a lot of these threads go exactly the same way. Members do think about the pets first and their owners second.



Doreenthecat said:


> The vet couldn't tell me how many she was having until
> 
> oh dear I just can't seem to do anything right on this forum. First people assume I'll be trying to find homes and tell me it might not work and that's how cats end up cmgetting out down and now that I've told people I'm keeping them that's not a good idea I'm not sure what I can do to make the people here happy but at the end of the day I'm not here to make people on here happy I'm just here to have a chat and share experiences


It's not a case of "not doing anything right", people are just trying to advise you.

And no, in reference to a previous comment of yours (presumably in reply to mine), having one litter doesn't automatically make you an expert, but the experience of a litter, like the experience of being that first puppy home, is an eye opener.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Lunarags said:


> Yes definitely, most have gone smoothly for me i have only had one negative experience where we lost some of the litter, but as long as youre prepared IN CASE things go wrong, theres no need to worry too much. We have named harry potter themed a couple of times as well as aristocats and intend to go bellatrix potter themed for the next litter. Always have so much fun naming them


Thank you so much for writing such a friendly comment it's definitely changed my mind about the forum itself  I absolutely love Harry Potter! My cat is called Doreen after my grandma who passed away a few years ago, I had a ginger cat prior to Doreen who unfortunately had to be put down called Charlie so I think I'll name one Charlie, and another after my grandad who's passed as well Sandy I'm really looking forward to it but going into it with caution I just had a deep clean (no chemicals just hot water) so when the kittens arrive there's no danger of them eating anything that could harm them or choke etc I'm so looking forward to having a little cat family  x


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

LinznMilly said:


> Ok, it seems I did miss that you said you had taken the cat to the vet at the first sign of pregnancy. For that I'm sorry. Shame they didn't then suggest a spay abort.
> 
> Please don't take it personally. It really isn't. Like I said, a lot of these threads go exactly the same way. Members do think about the pets first and their owners second.
> 
> ...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> <snip>
> 
> oh dear I just can't seem to do anything right on this forum. First people assume I'll be trying to find homes and tell me it might not work and that's how cats end up cmgetting out down and now that I've told people I'm keeping them that's not a good idea I'm not sure what I can do to make the people here happy but at the end of the day I'm not here to make people on here happy I'm just here to have a chat and share experiences


This is why I keep my (registered pedigree) kittens long enough that they are neutered before they leave. Prevents all sorts of mishaps. And I'd advise the same for all kittens, whatever their background. That means getting them vaccinated as well, and worming them, and treating against fleas if appropriate.

But long term keeping all the kittens is often not a good idea.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> This is why I keep my (registered pedigree) kittens long enough that they are neutered before they leave. Prevents all sorts of mishaps. And I'd advise the same for all kittens, whatever their background. That means getting them vaccinated as well, and worming them, and treating against fleas if appropriate.
> 
> But long term keeping all the kittens is often not a good idea.


It seems selling them is not a good idea, giving them away isn't a good idea and keeping them isn't a good idea. So no matter what I do I'll be doing the wrong thing in someone's eyes so I'm keeping them  if she has more than 2 I have some very close friends that would love one


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> It seems selling them is not a good idea, giving them away isn't a good idea and keeping them isn't a good idea. So no matter what I do I'll be doing the wrong thing in someone's eyes so I'm keeping them  if she has more than 2 I have some very close friends that would love one


The right thing to do is keep them until they have been vaccinated, wormed & neutered, and *then *sell them.

Selling them unneutered is a bad idea, giving them away is a very bad idea, keeping them might not be a great idea. The experience breeders have of keeping lots of cats is that there are more social problems than in smaller groups.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> The right thing to do is keep them until they have been vaccinated, wormed & neutered, and *then *sell them.
> 
> Selling them unneutered is a bad idea, giving them away is a very bad idea, keeping them might not be a great idea. The experience breeders have of keeping lots of cats is that there are more social problems than in smaller groups.


I wouldn't sell them without being neutered as I've said previously I haven't just gone into this blind I've done my research got a lot of advice from vets etc and been around pregnant cats and witnessed births, friends with people who have sold their litter and friends with people who have kept and neither was a bad thing  selling them has never been an option for me as I'm not a breeder and don't believe in breeding for money like the cat is a kitten farm  the two friends hi have that id be giving them to if she had more than too both have many years of experience with cats one lost their cat 6 months ago the other lost hers a year ago  they have had multiple of the years so I'm more than happy for them to have any extra furr babies


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I haven't read the whole thread because frankly I don't have the emotional energy for it. 
But I do have a comment about the previous owners lying about the cat being spayed. 
Why would you lie about that? Most cats are not exactly subtle about calling so in most cases it would be pretty obvious the cat wasn't spayed. 
Also do people not exchange vet records when the cat changes hands? Wouldn't you want to know the vaccination record at least? 
Maybe it's different here because the rabies vaccine is a legal requirement, but I've never taken on an owned animal without also transfering their veterinary records to my vet. 

But I still don't get why one would lie and say an animal is spayed when she's not. How does that benefit anyone?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> I wouldn't sell them without being neutered as I've said previously I haven't just gone into this blind I've done my research got a lot of advice from vets etc and been around pregnant cats and witnessed births, friends with people who have sold their litter and friends with people who have kept and neither was a bad thing  selling them has never been an option for me as I'm not a breeder and don't believe in breeding for money like the cat is a kitten farm  the two friends hi have that id be giving them to if she had more than too both have many years of experience with cats one lost their cat 6 months ago the other lost hers a year ago  they have had multiple of the years so I'm more than happy for them to have any extra furr babies


You won't make money as a breeder unless of the BYB type. If I didn't breed I'd have up to £10k more in my bank account.

And in my book, as soon as a female is allowed or caused to become pregnant, one is a breeder.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread because frankly I don't have the emotional energy for it.
> But I do have a comment about the previous owners lying about the cat being spayed.
> Why would you lie about that? Most cats are not exactly subtle about calling so in most cases it would be pretty obvious the cat wasn't spayed.
> Also do people not exchange vet records when the cat changes hands? Wouldn't you want to know the vaccination record at least?
> ...


Because you didn't read it you missed the section where I discussed that I'd asked for her papers  it was a long term friend who said the papers were posted and "lost" I can't give you the answer to why they lied I was extremely shocked and upset when I found out


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> You won't make money as a breeder unless of the BYB type. If I didn't breed I'd have up to £10k more in my bank account.
> 
> And in my book, as soon as a female is allowed or caused to become pregnant, one is a breeder.


Have a nice day


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Doreenthecat said:


> Because you didn't read it you missed the section where I discussed that I'd asked for her papers  it was a long term friend who said the papers were posted and "lost" I can't give you the answer to why they lied I was extremely shocked and upset when I found out


I don't understand how your friend benefits from lying to you that this cat was spayed. 
Did you pay her for the cat?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

.I'll try that again sorry if it makes you look like you have just lost your mind @O2.O


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> I don't understand how your friend benefits from lying to you that this cat was spayed.
> Did you pay her for the cat?


Neither do no I didn't pay for my girl, her cat had a litter and my ex husband had just had an affair so she gave it to me for company and knew I'd lost my cat Charlie a few years prior my ex wouldn't let me have a cat because he hated them we had been friends for over 10 years I had no reason to not believe her. Any more questions ?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread because frankly I don't have the emotional energy for it.
> But I do have a comment about the previous owners lying about the cat being spayed.
> Why would you lie about that? Most cats are not exactly subtle about calling so in most cases it would be pretty obvious the cat wasn't spayed.
> *Also do people not exchange vet records when the cat changes hands? Wouldn't you want to know the vaccination record at least?
> ...


That's a good point especially as this cat has been seen more than once by the new owners vet.
I know my vet would request a history from the previous vet


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Doreenthecat said:


> you missed the section where I discussed that I'd asked for her papers  it was a long term friend who said the papers were posted and "lost"


Not the papers, the vet records. Your friend should have told her own vet that the cat is now yours and her vet should have transferred the cat's records to your vet. At that point it would have been obvious from the vet records that the cat was not spayed. 


Doreenthecat said:


> Any more questions ?


Yes, when you took her to the vet initially I presume to register her with your own vet, did your vet not ask for her records?


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

buffie said:


> That's a good point especially as this cat has been seen more than once by the new owners vet.
> I know my vet would request a history from the previous vet


Yep a good point however I've already explained the paperwork situation about 3 times now probably more. It doesn't really matter now does it ? She's pregnant she's healthy and she's cared for.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Doreenthecat said:


> I've already explained the paperwork situation about 3 times now probably more. It doesn't really matter now does it ?


But it's not your friend who would have posted the paperwork. It's the vet. And these days they simply transfer information electronically, nothing needs to be posted.

Yes, it matters. There's been a rash of posts about people not knowing their cat or dog wasn't spayed so either this is the new "oops" story, or vets have become negligent about transfering records, or something. I for one am curious about how this is happening so often that people end up with female pets they thought were spayed but turns out they weren't.

Maybe it's time to encourage vets in the UK to tattoo spayed females like they do in the US? It takes literally seconds and avoids a lot of confusion should the cat or dog change hands.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

You guys!!!
Leave OP alone now lol no-one has actually answered the question, OP didnt come here to play 20q haha


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lunarags said:


> You guys!!!
> Leave OP alone now lol no-one has actually answered the question, OP didnt come here to play 20q haha


Can you answer it then?


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> Can you answer it then?


I did

Edit: Oh wait no i didnt OP asked pre labour and i said about post labour. Not sure what there is to say abt pre labour...


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> But it's not your friend who would have posted the paperwork. It's the vet. And these days they simply transfer information electronically, nothing needs to be posted.
> 
> Yes, it matters. There's been a rash of posts about people not knowing their cat or dog wasn't spayed so either this is the new "oops" story, or vets have become negligent about transfering records, or something. I for one am curious about how this is happening so often that people end up with female pets they thought were spayed but turns out they weren't.
> 
> Maybe it's time to encourage vets in the UK to tattoo spayed females like they do in the US? It takes literally seconds and avoids a lot of confusion should the cat or dog change hands.


I asked my friend for any reciepts, bills and paperwork she had for the cat to which she said she had a file with it all. She said she would post said paper work. Then said she had posted it but it never arrived. I didn't have any reason to take my cat to the vet therefore my vet hadn't asked for previous paper work etc. Until I noticed pregnancy signs when I took her straight to the vet at which point I was informed she had not I fact been spayed I contacted my friend and asked for the previous vets details and asked why she lied at which point she said she had definitely been spayed then proceeded to block me so I couldn't find out who the previous vet was. I got her when she was about 4 months old. And I'm sure you asking for information about my specific Situation isn't important. I've answered everyone's questions so going forward I won't be replying to any more judging comments etc and hopefully I will just get people telling their stories which was why I made this  have a good day


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> Can you answer it then?


Answer what? I've answered all your questions


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Lunarags said:


> I did
> 
> Edit: Oh wait no i didnt OP asked pre labour and i said about post labour. Not sure what there is to say abt pre labour...


Thank you I'm not sure what me giving this information will achieve but I've answered everything so now I'm just not going to answer anymore and hopefully get what I wanted from this thread  I appreciate you for writing that


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

Doreenthecat said:


> Thank you I'm not sure what me giving this information will achieve but I've answered everything so now I'm just not going to answer anymore and hopefully get what I wanted from this thread  I appreciate you for writing that


And also you did respond correctly to my post, with a story and your experience  xx so thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Doreenthecat said:


> Answer what? I've answered all your questions


That was to Lunarags.


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> That was to Lunarags.


I know you've said she's to answer my question then. Thing is I never asked a question I just asked for experiences then got bombarded with people quizzing me anyway it's all good.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Doreenthecat said:


> I didn't have any reason to take my cat to the vet therefore my vet hadn't asked for previous paper work etc.


Okay, mistake #1. 
@Doreenthecat this isn't for you as you obviously don't care.

For anyone else who might be lurking:
The FIRST thing you do when you get a new pet is take them to the vet and make sure they are registered with your vet. If there is a chip, transfer the chip information. This avoids any confusion pertaining to ownership should anything happen. 
It's also in the best interest of the animal to make sure their vet records are up to date, vaccine records are up to date, and your own vet has all the information about your pet that they need.

I've said it before, I'll say it again. Accidental matings happen. Cats get out, things happen. 
There is no such thing as an accidental litter. Those are a choice.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm out ...... ..........but I will just a couple of question before I leave this...........Are you seriously saying that you have had her for a minimum of 9 months but had never taken her to your vet before this, not even for vaccinations and at 4 months she would still have been showing a spay scar / shave mark surely


----------



## Doreenthecat (Apr 18, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> Okay, mistake #1.
> @Doreenthecat this isn't for you as you obviously don't care.
> 
> For anyone else who might be lurking:
> ...


I didn't come for advice I came to hear people's experiences. But I'm sure your message will benefit people who need it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do think this has gone on long enough and far enough off track from the original post that it is time to close it.:Locktopic


----------

